# Barney Google / Spark Plug Sodas



## bottle-bud (Jul 15, 2018)

I would like to share what appears to be some serious competition between two local St. Louis, Missouri soda bottling companies in the mid 1920's'
Barney Google was bottled by Barney Google Bottling Co. (aka J.M. Dupiech Bottling Co.)
Spark Plug was bottled by the National Bottling Co. Both bottles are very similar in appearance.


  

Both companies had very similar ads, I added the bottles, they were not part of the ads.

   

I had an acl Barney Google years ago and traded it for something. I didn't realize at the time it had a St. louis connection. J.M.D. was on the bottom of the bottle and at the time I did not know what the initials stood for. I would like to find another. I have a picture of it though!



Barney Google and Spark Plug were quite popular in the 1920's



They had a recording about them. I assume 



Toys



At one time I had quite a few of the embossed Barneys, but traded or sold all but one. They are harder to find these days.
The spark plug I would consider quite hard to find.

Would love to get that acl version back. alas.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice research, cute cartoon, but spark plugs don't sound too appealing to me as a drink.... LOL.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 16, 2018)

very nice bottles. really like the spark plug bottle.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 16, 2018)

Great stuff bottle-bud! I will keep an eye out for those ones.


----------



## historic-antiques (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice bottles!!  Part of our dietary, culinary history and traditions!  But I thought the word "Google" was a recent invention, contrived for the search engine......


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jul 21, 2018)

A "google" is the name of a number, like pi, that is a one with 100 zeroes after it. Aristotle probably pondered it.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 21, 2018)

Google in this case refers to Barney's eyes. Google or jiggly eyes that bounce around when he moves! 
McGlass, google just came up in a crossword puzzle, I did not know that a one with a hundred zeroes after it was a google. Too bad your reply wasn't a day or so sooner I would have felt a bit smarter doing the puzzle LOL


----------

